# Owens Corning vs Certainteed



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Both high quality products.
Do you have metal ridge vents now, if so that could explain the difference. Metal vents were 8 feet long, molded plastic are 4feet.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Pat,
Hmmm. Existing roof is 19 yrs old and I'd guess metal ridge vents. I don't know.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Always good to get a per-sheet price for replacing 4x8 sheathing.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

All good points as mentioned above. How did the reputations of the contractors stack up and who did you like the best?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

They're all local and all very nice. They stayed and chatted awhile. On the wood which may need replaced;

1. $32 per hour / per wood worker plus material.

2. Roof decking $2 per sq ft. Fascia and truss repair $2.50 lin. ft. Cedar and specialty material additional cost.

3. He was 1-2 thousand more, but included 2 sheets of plywood and 8 ft of fascia. Any other wood repair is $48 per sheet of plywood and $8 per lin. ft fir fascia. This includes labor.

So, assuming I need 2 sheets of new plywood, which roofer would you choose?


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

The most important thing is about how well you "connected" with the roofer. Who do YOU trust the most?

From the little stated here, it seems they're all capable of doing a good job with quality materials.


----------



## hardtroofing (Feb 4, 2015)

Yep this seems to typical price price price if the difference is minute go with the one you trust if not get more bids.


----------



## Nice Shingles (Nov 26, 2013)

There are many factors when trying to choose between contractors. My advice would be to go with your gut. If you do not feel comfortable then get more estimates. 

Also try to get a detailed proposal, chances are if it isn't in writing then you probably will not get it.

Good Luck,

Angel Pineda

http://www.niceshingles.com


----------



## Freedomsand (Mar 11, 2015)

Did you go to the Certainteed website for the contractor for that product? As I recall, either on that site or the Harvey site (Harvey makes Certainteed), there is a place to select a contractor. It will show you which are credentialed by Harvey for roofing (siding etc.). The more work installing their products the contractor does, the better HIS price from Certainteed, and many will pass on a good part of that savings to the customer.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Who said that Harvey make Certainteed?


----------



## Freedomsand (Mar 11, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> Who said that Harvey make Certainteed?


My mistake, typing too fast. Harvey CARRIES Certainteed, and is a distributor of Certainteed; does not make it.

I went to a Harvey showroom, and they have the Certainteed roof shingles there.

Seems I can't edit my post to clarify it. Sorry about that!


----------

